# How do you know if Silicon glue is 'aquarium safe' ?



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

As stated in the DIY articles, how do you know that the silicon glue is 'aquarium safe'?

Also, inspired by the 'pvc caves' articles, i will be making caves from plastic soda/water bottles or other plastic containers i found in my garage. For example, cutting a plastic juice bottle in half so that it resembles an upside down 'u' in a cave-like fashion. I want to use silicon to glue my substrate onto the surface of the bottle. Would it be safe to use plastic bottles/containers?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

If they were for food, and have not led a second life holding chemicals or workshop substances, they should be safe. Silicone will not stick to all of them, so I would use black pond/waterfall foam as the adhesive of choice.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Mcdaphnia said:


> If they were for food, and have not led a second life holding chemicals or workshop substances, they should be safe. Silicone will not stick to all of them, so I would use black pond/waterfall foam as the adhesive of choice.


Thanks, if silicon does not work I will get the adhesive that you recommended.

I bought my silicon glue at Wal Mart. How does one know if it's 'aquarium safe'?


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

dap aquarium sealant works
GE silicone 1 and 2 as long as its not for sink and bath, that has **** in it that is toxic for the fish.. Use the window and door, blue can.

D


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

is300soon said:


> dap aquarium sealant works
> GE silicone 1 and 2 as long as its not for sink and bath, that has #%$& in it that is toxic for the fish.. Use the window and door, blue can.
> 
> D


thanks dude!


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

don't mean to butt in but are any of the store brands of silicone safe target has that mainstray and walmart has one also i think but I know mildew resistant isn't good. I know all the target brand is.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

afoctober2 said:


> don't mean to butt in but are any of the store brands of silicone safe target has that mainstray and walmart has one also i think but I know mildew resistant isn't good. I know all the target brand is.


From what I've read, the only 'aquarium safe' silicon safe to use in your aquarium other than silicone sealants found at pet stores, is 100% Silicon glue, without any sort of mold inhibitors. It should say '100% silicon' on the package, and check to make sure it does not have mold inhibitors. If you want to play it safe though, get the silicon sealant at pet-stores, it would cost you just a few bucks more- but at least you won't have to worry if you bought the right type.


----------

